# DS's breath smells like onions after nursing



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

So Ds is 27 mo and I've always noticed this, but never thought much of it. His breath smells strongly like onions after he nurses.

I don't eat a lot of onion or spices...

Why would this happen? It's odd.... others have even notice.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Has it always smelled like this? I mean, before he started solids?

My ds' breath isn't very pleasurable now that he eats a lot of solids. I think if he drank more water it might be better.

IS everything else okay w/ his health? If so, I'd say try not to worry.

Sus


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I guess it's been since he started solids. He seems healthy....


----------



## silversparrow (Oct 21, 2011)

I always noticed it in my son too, even before solids. It's definitely there only right after nursing. Even at age four! I assume it's just how my body transmits certain enzymes. If they are related to onions then it must be healthy


----------

